# Unable to install programs to my computer running vista



## Cheeze (May 14, 2008)

Hi,

Recently I purchased some new computer games (roller coaster tycoon 2&3 and The Sims Complete collection which was in stalled but stopped working) and upon trying to install these programs they all snag or lockup right at the beginning. Here are my system specs. I cannot seem to find an information on what might be causing this problem anywhere and its driving me insane. Thanks in advance for any asistance you might be able to provide.

Windows Windows NT6.0 (Build 6000)

Internet Explorer 7.0.6000.16643

Memory (RAM) 2046 MB

CPU Info Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz

CPU Speed 1794.7 MHz

Sound card Speakers / Headphones (SigmaTel

Display Adapters NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE | NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver

Screen Resolution 1440 X 900 - 32 bit

Network Network Present

Network Adapters Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster

CD / DVD Drives E: HL-DT-STDVD+-RW GSA-H31N

COM Ports 

LPT Ports 

Mouse 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present

Hard Disks C: 222.8GB | D: 10.0GB

Hard Disks - Free C: 127.9GB | D: 6.6GB

USB Controllers 7 host controllers.

Firewire (1394) Not Detected

PCMCIA (Laptops) Not Installed

Manufacturer Dell Inc.

Product Make Dell DXP061

AC Power Status OnLine

BIOS Info 

Time Zone Central Standard Time

Battery No Battery

Motherboard Dell Inc. 0CT017

Modem Not detected


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Cheeze,

Are you logged on to Vista with an Administrator or account with Administrator rights? Were those games previously installed and working on Vista? Was the PC upgraded from XP to Vista? Are the games you're trying to install compatible with Vista? I ask because not all XP compatible software runs on Vista.

What is the make/model of your PC? Have you recently installed any updates, software, hardware or new drivers on this PC?

If something WAS working and has STOPPED working - it's because something has changed. Answering these questions will help us understand what's going on and allow us to give you more educated advice.

- John


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Screen resolution is too high. The games probably only support 1024x768, or even 800x600 or 640x480. Try switching to one of these.


----------



## Cheeze (May 14, 2008)

The only game that was installed that stopped working was the sims complete collection. 

It started to lock up and freeze on me so i was going to uninstall and reinstall to see if that might remedy the issue but uninstalling it was the same as installing it just wouldn't work without an outside program forcing it to uninstall...

I used REVO uninstaller to accomplish removing it finally. 

This computer came pre-equipped with vista and the sims installed fin about 3 months ago and then all these problems kicked up recently. 

After some more digging after my post last night it seems like games that use install shield are having difficulties with vista recently. 

I tried a game that I had that does not use install shield (Starcraft and Starcraft: Broodwar) and they installed just fine. 

My Computer is a Dell XPS 410 and the most recent updates were installed 5/10 until yesterday when the auto installer installed 3 more. 

Not sure if the games are compatible with vista but I would assume sims was until a recent update that caused this problem with install shield.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

Cheeze,

If everything was working - then stopped, something obviously changed. I could have been an update. It could be a virus or malware. It could be some rogue driver or software that you installed along the way.

I would first eliminate malware as a possible problem. Go to this link and follow the 5 steps here before trying anything else:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968.

If these steps detect malware - follow the instructions there to remove that malware or post to the "hijack this log" forum on this site.

If your PC tests clean - try running the DirectX Diagnostics as follows:

click Start and type dxdiag in the Start Search box. Your DirectX version is listed under the System tab. The Display tab shows graphics RAM and other data on your video subsystem.

Check your game's support websites to verify Vista compatibility.

- John


----------

